# America's Funniest...is this funny to you?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, I'm not a prude. I believe I have at least a passable sense of humor. Last night America's Funniest Videos came on and I looked at it because it was a dog sement. First, it showed a good sized puppy (my best guess American Bulldog) who had hold of a little girl's ponytail and was tugging relentlessly like it was a rope toy. The little girl was screaming and I couldn't figure out why the camera person didn't stop it instead of laughing and filming it. I mean, that HURTS! 

The next one was a boy of I'd say 4 or 5 walking in what looks like a swamp (actually it looks a lot like Iowa right now). This big lab comes running from behind and knocks him down. The film maker and the audience laugh; then the little guy just gets back on his feet and the dog comes flying back, knocking him down again.

The third one had two West Highland Terriers. The woman was playing with them and suddenly one starts going after the other pretty viciously and finally the one backed down and walked away with his head and tail down. 

Am I just weird that I don't think these are funny, watching people, especially children getting hurt and dogs behaving badly? I suppose a few months down the road, these people will be getting rid of these dogs because they are untrained and behave in the manner that was encouraged while filming. Also, I wonder what attitude the children are getting about dogs in general?

My co-worker says these are all fake so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I often see videos of the same nature and feel exactly the same. I can recall one in particular in which a lab mounted an older woman (assuming it was grandma) and humped his til his hearts content. He ended up making her fall over and even then still humped. All the while, camera man and family just laughed and watched. 

My boy would definitely be in time out for a while after ATTEMPTING a stunt like that, especially if my grandma was the victim. 

Its like my mom with her chihuahuas. Anytime I bring Brutus over for a visit, they go nuts. Barking as loud as possible, teeth showing, spit flying. She thinks its hilarious, me and Brutus - not so much. They eventually calm down, but thats as long as my mother doesn't keep em going. I started to use it to my advantage. Hes getting really good at the "leave it" command. He can completely ignore them, and its at their benefit. 

Some people shouldn't be allowed to own dogs.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw that episode and commented to my husband how those were not even funny!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a lot of that stuff on that
show isn't funny. 

i doubt it's fake.



Bridget said:


> My co-worker says these are all fake so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Haven't watched that show in a long time because we just don't find most of it funny- all the hits to the crotch or the head, little kids doing gross things, dogs peeing on stuff- just not what I find amusing.


----------

